# Maxima 2005 Wiring Roof or Floor



## Fiona (Feb 5, 2021)

OK, I'm a real novice here. I've got a Nissan Max 2005 that was written off due to flood damage. I've received comments from some auto electricians saying that the wiring will be damaged as its in the floor. Yes, that seems likely to me! However one auto electrician has said the wiring is in the roof of the car therefore no damaged wiring. Anyone actually have a wiring manual that would be able to say for sure. If the wiring is in the floor and damaged, no worries, the ole girl will get towed away. Otherwise I can buy the car back from the insurance company and replace the carpets etc and good to go. Thoughts anyone!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's little-to-no wiring that runs in the bottom of the floorpan, so much depends on how high the water went. Most of the wiring runs either underneath the door sill trim or atop the "hump" underneath the console. So if water reached the bottoms of the seats then it's probably big trouble, lower than that and there shouldn't be major issues. With any flood car, you should lift the carpets and clean up any ground connections in the floor pan. You should also pop any connectors underneath the sills, seats and console that the water may have reached, chase any moisture with WD40 and put dielectric grease on the pins. This will halt any corrosion in progress and prevent future issues. That's especially important for the "Super Multiple Junction" (SMJ) connectors at each front corner of the passenger compartment, I'd recommend di-greasing those even if the water didn't get near them. Lastly, while the console cover is off, hit the entire shifter mechanism with WD40 to make sure the shaft isn't rusting away.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. That's interesting. The water level was very low. Maybe 2cm in the back seat floor and no water in the front. I might be able to get some photos from the assessor, there was a little bit of water left in the bottom of the car (floor pan) by the time we got it to the assessor. He took the carpets up and took some photos. The thing is its been sitting round, for 4 months now, as the insurance company is very slow in processing it. It's summer here so things have dried out but the ground connections in the floor pan have not been attended to as you have suggested so that could be a big problem. I'm feeling like this is possibly a rescue job that has been left too late.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I doubt it, unless it's completely overgrown with mold. If memory serves there are only two grounds in the pan, and they're both for the power seats. Two cm of water won't have damaged much besides the carpet. I wouldn't take any chances with that, replace it. While the carpet is removed, hit the floorpan with bleachy Lysol (purple bottle) and then fumigate the upholstery with Lysol floor cleaner in an open crockpot left overnight on medium. There won't be anything alive to worry about after that, and it kills the mold smell very effectively throughout the car. It's standard procedure in our shop for flood cars and we've probably rescued hundreds over the years.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you so much for this information. So would it be a car upholstery place I would use, alongside an auto electrician. The car was actually a gift from my 80 year old dad and he is a bit gutted, as am I.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

An upholsterer would probably be best for replacing the carpet, but unless there are electrical issues that show up you can probably skip the electrician. Anybody who can spin a wrench can clean up ground wires, the upholsterer can do it while the carpet is out. He may or may not know the tricks for disinfecting and fuming the car, so I'd bring him the supplies and a crockpot and tell him exactly what you want done.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

This is the interior of a Rogue with a sunroof leak that we treated last month. The seats were placed back inside while fuming and all the windows were rolled up. The fog on the windows is Lysol after it sat all night with the hot crockpot, the stuff penetrates everyplace in the car and kills every scrap of mold.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> This is the interior of a Rogue with a sunroof leak that we treated last month.


Correction, that was an Altima. You've probably gathered that we do this often, got my jobs mixed up.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 5, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Correction, that was an Altima. You've probably gathered that we do this often, got my jobs mixed up.


Wow, super helpful. I really appreciate your time and effort to share this valuable knowledge. Have a super great day.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, best of luck with it!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 5, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome, best of luck with it!


Hello again, one last and perhaps very important piece of info, the car was flooded in a sewage contaminated area. Some upholsterers are not keen to clean up these contaminated cars (understandably). If I do happen to find one that will, would the treatment you suggested above with the chemical and the crock pot be enough to kill the bacteria. I should have mentioned this is my first post. Soz.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Fiona said:


> If I do happen to find one that will, would the treatment you suggested above with the chemical and the crock pot be enough to kill the bacteria. I should have mentioned this is my first post.


Yes. For possible sewage, once the carpet is out, I'd suggest washing the floorpan with bleach instead of spraying it, and spray the base of the firewall padding very heavily. The Lysol boil will kill anything else that remains very effectively. Because the water didn't get very high, you shouldn't need any other special treatment.


----------

